# Quattro Pricing



## 8rings (May 13, 2006)

What would the forum's opinion be on this car for sale in FL. I think the price is pretty high, but I want to purchase a Quattro in the best shape possible, restored or not. I don't like the fact that there is a stock photo provided but I am supposed to have some pictures coming. Assuming that the description is correct would say a 20k offer still be outrageous in your opinion?
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...=1018


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Quattro Pricing (8rings)*

That price is double what a very good example is selling for. Check http://www.audifans.com/marketplace/browse.php


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Quattro Pricing (yodasfro)*

For that price, a mint car would be expected.
That's actually beyond the price for a mint car.
That thing would have to be completely original, and in concours condition to go for 20K


----------

